

What to do when your game is too easy and too hard? - richtaur
http://blog.lostdecadegames.com/what-to-do-when-your-game-is-too-easy-and-too

======
amalcon
My instinct is that one of the following two things is actually the problem:

1) There is a particular method of play that essentially trivializes the game
(i.e. "If I walk into the corner and hold down this button, I win
automatically.")

2) You're going for too broad a player base. Not everyone is going to be
equally good at your game. From the perspective of the player, your game
actually has different difficulty levels depending on the player. This is
normal and expected. Nothing wrong with trying to tune the difficulty to where
the most people are happy, but you're not going to make everyone happy.

~~~
hugh3
It really sounds like it's (1) from one of the descriptions: "lol it was easy
just spam the space bar with the 3 way swords shooting at every door"

So what you need to do is remove the too-easy strategies while maybe dropping
the difficulty of the overall game. Sounds like this three-way sword is too
powerful, or the doorways need to be arranged differently. There may well be
other holes in the strategy too.

Balance is probably the hardest part of game design.

------
waqf
My first impulse is that this means your game is just boring. See this chart:

    
    
        ^   \good/
        |    \  /
     int|  too\/too
     ere| easy/\hard
      st|    /  \
        |   /    \
        |  /boring\
        |
        +--difficulty-->
    

The games above the NE-SW line are rewarding. The games above the NW-SE line
are challenging. Perhaps your game doesn't offer enough reward for the
challenge or enough challenge for the reward.

~~~
teamonkey
Csíkszentmihályi puts difficulty (challenge) and skill on the axes to map
mental state (encapsulating interest).

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_(psychology)#Conditions_fo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_\(psychology\)#Conditions_for_flow)

------
benologist
The first thing I'd do is boo you for using Google Analytics. But I forgive
you since I don't have a JS api yet. Here's how I handle balancing for my
games:

<http://playtomic.com/blog/post/9-trickochet-launched-today>

<http://playtomic.com/blog/post/10-an-update-on-trickochet>

------
MrHyde
Fix the balancing issues.

